# lighted nocks



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

The past couple of years I've been buying the easton lighted nocks but they don;t seem to last long and some never worked at all. My dad said the burnt coyotes were terrible so i never used em. Which one do yall recommend


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

There was a post on the Archery Talk board which went into several pages of discussion on lighted nocks.

For the most part to save you a bit of reading the best they decided were the Firenock's. My hunting pardner purchased a set of them, and after putting them together mine NEVER worked, his worked of and on, and not sure about the one he gave his SIL. 

They are a great design even if putting them together is somewhat a tender PITA. 

Other than that, the Easton version when you find all working in a pack are, or have worked the best for me. I do admit however they are more a PITA that I actually believe they are worth. This year I am just going back to a standard nock and worry more about putting the arrow where it needs to go and finding it later.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I think that might be my plan too. Although it is nice to see where you hit the deer


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

marlin50lrs said:


> The past couple of years I've been buying the easton lighted nocks but they don;t seem to last long and some never worked at all. My dad said the burnt coyotes were terrible so i never used em. Which one do yall recommend


I shot several different types when trying to decide which to go with a couple of years ago. The only one that worked well enough for me to try twice were the Easton nocks. Since then, I have had pretty good luck with them(never had one not work out of the box). Like you said, they don't last really long but they do have a 'sleep mode' that saves the battery life quite a bit if you remember to use it. They also don't change the flight of my arrows..........I like em.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> Although it is nice to see where you hit the deer


Well it's nice to see where you don't hit the deer too,  but for the money I will just practice harder on the hitting part of it this go round.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

if anyone decides to do any "research".. please post up.. it reallly helps those of us who have already donated everything in our pockets to the sport..:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO.....Lumenocks SUCK!!!!!! Never have been able to get them to work consistently.

The only one's I have ever heard consistent positive reviews on is the FireNock. I'll be using them this year. Mainly use them because the show up great in low light and on video.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*DIY lighted nocks*

I haven't tried it yet but everyone says they work better than store bought, and saves u $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$






http://www.fishermanswarehouse.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=3971


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I was thinking on using them this year, but there is no sub for a video cam. Unless the videographer jumps when you let the arrow fly as my wife did in 2008. However I slow motioned the video or can stop it at the right mili-second and see the arrow enter the buck. She quickly regrouped and got back on the buck. She was facing forward and filming behind her when the buck fail so she did an exceptional job of staying on it.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

saltwater_therapy said:


> I haven't tried it yet but everyone says they work better than store bought, and saves u $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Been there, done the home made ones. Screwed up several before getting one that actually worked. Glad I was using old cracked arrows instead of brand new FMJ's. 

The other thing about the home made is that they recommend you drill out the nock, in order to insert the lighted end. With the pressure that most bows put on a nock anyway, I didn't like the idea of one splitting right in my face. 

Might work out for a lower poundage bow, but I am sticking with either store bought or none at all. Right now it looks like it will be none.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

FYI if you are going for Pope&Young then using lighted nocks will and can keep you from being entered in the Pope&Young book. They are considered electronic devices which you are not allowed to have attached to your bow or arrow.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

http://lumenok.net/shop/Lumen-Arrow...Red-Lumenok-Blazer-(3-pack)/product_info.html

May help. Im giving three of these a try to see if they work any better having them installed by the manufacturer.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

MLK said:


> FYI if you are going for Pope&Young then using lighted nocks will and can keep you from being entered in the Pope&Young book. They are considered electronic devices which you are not allowed to have attached to your bow or arrow.


Yep your on the money here.

From my perspective however, P&Y or B&C really don't mean much at all. Lot's of folks out there trying hard to get into both. Me, I am just out there, trying to outsmart a good buck no matter the size. Most that I do manage to outsmart, I never even draw a bead on. Just my version of a chess game.

That said, my bud and I tried out some of the Firenocks not too long ago. We initially thought they were pretty neat with the ability to swap out batteries and all. However, for us they were a pain to install the battery, and once we did they worked sometimes and didn't sometimes.

We then moved on to Nockturnal's, and have found them to be about the best so far for our uses. They turn on every shot, and are very bright. Not sure how long they will last ultimately, but for hunting season they will be the ones lighting the way to the target.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've given up on the lighted nocks all together. None of them work consistantly at least not for me. I love the concept and I like it when they work, but for the money I've dumped into every single commercial brand I could have bought a dozen of my favorite arrows.

If you think of them as a one-shot deal I guess it's not so bad lol.

TH


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

They always work in the hunting shows.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Huntin Shows*



peelin' drag said:


> They always work in the hunting shows.


haha... yea I believe EVERYTHING works BETTER in hunting shows... they keep the good stuff and sell the defects... lol :spineyes:


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

I ended up going with Nockturnal illuminated nocks from Doubletake Archery based on reviews from Cabelas. Had them for about a month now and haven't had any problems. The red ones are pretty bright too. The turn off switch is a little different, but after you figure it out it's pretty easy.

http://www.doubletakearchery.com/nockturnal.htm


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

My bud and I both got a pack each of the red and pink Nockturnals to see which would be the brightest. So far the pink has it by a smidge. However on the red ones the nock is clear where the pink are actually pink. I think this helps to bring them out a bit better. 

Either one will or should be VERY visable early or late, no doubts about it.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Love me some NOCKTurnals. Just hard to come by right now. You can order them through Double Take and they are based in La Vernia, Tx.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I like um if they work it looks cool. If they don't work it doesn't hurt anything. Unlike machanical broadhead that when they don't work you don't get your animal.
But lighted nocks are totally personal preferance since it doesn't effect your shot.
I use tracer nocks. They have worked better than the other ones I've tried.

Now lets go kill something.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

saltwater_therapy said:


> I haven't tried it yet but everyone says they work better than store bought, and saves u $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've made some of these and they work very well. It took me about 4 or 5 to get it right, but then I had no problem with them and they work consistently. I found that you have to sand the small piece of the nock that you glue to the base also to get them to go into the arrow with out applying too much force. Drilling a small hole doesn't hurt the nock and I have not had a nock split. The hole I drill is 1/8". Only big enough to let the light shine through. Be careful when you insert them into the arrow, you can NOT turn them after inserting. I shoot them at 60 lbs, 320 fps and no problems. Gander Mountain sells the battery/light for $2.99, the best price I found. Ordered 10 of them and shipping was free.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Just ordered a 3pack of nockturnals from doubletake. Hopefully I'll get them in prior to the opener and hopefully they will do what they are supposed to do. Burt Coyote's are terrible.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Just bought a 3 pack of Lumenocks and a pack of Tracers by Easton.

At first I was getting frustrated with the Lumenocks, but after a little trial and error, I took some plumber's cloth and sanded down the shaft to fit in my Beaman ICS Hunter's a little better. Now they work everytime. 

The Tracers have worked everytime out of the box.

So far, so good. We will see.

But I do have 1 question: The Tracers came with 2 orange ones with the battery and light already in them, and 2 yellow ones with just a piece of metal inside. What's up with the yellow ones?


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lumenoks work great in my Easton fmjs. I've shot hogs and deer with them and they have always lighted up in flight. However when they hit something it's a different story. About fifty percent of the time they turn off when hitting animal, ground, etc. But as far as seeing them in flight I highly recommend them.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> But I do have 1 question: The Tracers came with 2 orange ones with the battery and light already in them, and 2 yellow ones with just a piece of metal inside. What's up with the yellow ones?


All lighted nocks weigh something and as such can change up the dynamic spine of your arrow. The yellow ones are for practice and weigh the same as the battery powered ones. This way you can practice with them, and tune if needed, without using up the battery on the lighted ones.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I always just build my own from the fishing lights and I buy knocks that are already hollow...I havent ever had one that didnt work...I check the lights all before I leave for the stand and I have shot them through the chrono to see the difference and I loose 2fps on the on average...Not enough to make a difference...I like mine because they stay on also...the lumenoks turn of if they are pulled a little...in the evening I can usually walk straight to my arrows light and lots of times the arrow is still in the animal...I also like to use them to practice to make sure my arrows are all flying true.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

WillfishforFood said:


> I always just build my own from the fishing lights and I buy knocks that are already hollow...I havent ever had one that didnt work...I check the lights all before I leave for the stand and I have shot them through the chrono to see the difference and I loose 2fps on the on average...Not enough to make a difference...I like mine because they stay on also...the lumenoks turn of if they are pulled a little...in the evening I can usually walk straight to my arrows light and lots of times the arrow is still in the animal...I also like to use them to practice to make sure my arrows are all flying true.


Same here..I buy the clear nocks and have never drilled a hole and you can see them really good. I made 6 up last year and they work every time......


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

Which nocks are y'all using? I haven't been able to find any totally clear ones. I made some with the clear yellow nocks using the red fishing light but they weren't near as bright as the Nockturnals I bought. It looks like they're using the same fishing light but in a clear nock.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

mickey839 said:


> Which nocks are y'all using? I haven't been able to find any totally clear ones. I made some with the clear yellow nocks using the red fishing light but they weren't near as bright as the Nockturnals I bought. It looks like they're using the same fishing light but in a clear nock.


I use the clear green, they are brighter than the yellow.


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

whackmaster said:


> I use the clear green, they are brighter than the yellow.


Bohning or a different brand? Thanks


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I match the clear color nock to the color light I use...I have green, red, orange and yellow....the small lights last me about a year and I just go and get new lights for $1.50 each and im good to go again...


----------

